# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  تكريم عزو 24 بولاية شمال كردفان (صور)

## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بحمد الله وشكره  فقد وطات قدما العزيزين حسكو والمحتفي به عزو 24 اراضي عروس الرمال...لايمكنني احبائي الصفويين وان كنت ابرع كاتب ان اصف لكم حلاوة اللقاء
يكفي ان نقول انه عزو وكفي



*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالاطراف ديل منو اظن ياسر و اياس حسكو و عزو ظاهرين هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					





  دقر يا عين والله آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخرحلاوة
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يا ياسر حسكو دا مالو منطط عينية0 اكيييييييييييييييييد من دهشة وحفاوة الاستقبال
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*كانت المفاجاه حضور الصفوي مهدي والذي تكبد عناء السفر لينضم الي احتفال وتكريم عزو قادما من مدينة النهود


*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

كانت المفاجاه حضور الصفوي مهدي والذي تكبد عناء السفر لينضم الي احتفال وتكريم عزو قادما من مدينة النهود







منور يا مهدي :wrd:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏مرتضي دياب+, ‏امجد مريخ+, ‏mai khaled, ‏yassirali66+


متجمعين عند النبي انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*في البدا تحدث الاخ عزو قائلا:-

والله الواحد ماعارف يقول شنو؟
حقيقه الواحد بتمر بيهو لحظات لا يقدر يعبر ولا يصف ما بداخله
حقيقه هي لحظات تاريخيه نحمد الله ان جمعنا بكم وتعرفنا بكم عن قرب
انا اعتقد انو المقترح بتاع التكريم كنت معترض عليهو لان هذا واجبي تجاه الزعيم ولكني وافقت عليه من باب تواصل الاخوه الصفويين وهذا ما نرمي اليه بالمنتديات المريخيه
نواصل

*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏امجد مريخ+, ‏mai khaled, ‏عبدالعزيز24+, ‏yassirali66+


منور يا جنابو 

تخريمة 

ورونا ياسر لابس شنو هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

في البدا تحدث الاخ عزو قائلا:-

والله الواحد ماعارف يقول شنو؟
حقيقه الواحد بتمر بيهو لحظات لا يقدر يعبر ولا يصف ما بداخله
حقيقه هي لحظات تاريخيه نحمد الله ان جمعنا بكم وتعرفنا بكم عن قرب
انا اعتقد انو المقترح بتاع التكريم كنت معترض عليهو لان هذا واجبي تجاه الزعيم ولكني وافقت عليه من باب تواصل الاخوه الصفويين وهذا ما نرمي اليه بالمنتديات المريخيه
نواصل




 تستاهل يا عزو يا صفوي يا اصيل 00 تكريم جاء من كرما لمن يستحق
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ويواصل الاخ عزو قائلا:-
اعتقد انو نادي المريخ هو نادي اجتماعي ورياضي  ونامل ان تزداد فيه الاجتماعيات لما فيها من خلق وحده قويه من شانها ان تدعم المسيره
حقيقه هذه هي فائدة المنتديات تجمع اتلصفويين واقرب مثال لكلامي الاخ عادل  قابلته بالخرطوم وهو ذات الشخص الذي تعرفت عليه من خلال المنتدي 
اجمل مافي المنتديات انها بتعرفك بجميع الصفويين

*

----------


## عجبكو

*نواصل معكم بكرة و مشكووووووووووور يا ياسر مجددا
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
اعترف بانني عاجز عن ان اصف ما اشعر به الان من غبطة ومن سرور
تكريم عبدالعزيز هو تكريم لكل اسرة المنبر
وعبدالعزيز رجل بوز جبل احد
ما عارف كيف اوصف ولا اكتب كيف
بس اتمني من الله ان يديمكم ذخرا لسودان المريخ واهليكم 
تحياتي اشواقي واحترامي
...

*

----------


## yassirali66

*انت حينما تقابل الصفويين في المنتدي علي مدار 24 ساعه تحس بهم وتتعرف عليهم لذا حين لقياهم يكون الامر وكانه امتداد لما كان في المنتدي
حقيقه هي المره الاولي التي اقابل فيها ياسر واياس وحافظ وودتمبول ومهدي
الحمد لله اني تعرفت بهؤلاء الصفويين

*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ثم جاءت كلمة الرائع حسكو والتي قال فيها:-

بالجد كلمة يعجز اللسان دي حقيقه التمستها اليوم  وهي كلمه حقيقيه...
انا يعجز لساني الان ان اقول شيئا
الشيئ الذي يمكنني ان اقوله هو عندما رايت البوست الخاص بعبد العزيز تحدثت معه وقلت له(شوف ياعبد العزيز كون هذه الدعوه من ياسر واياس يجب ان تلبيها فورا ذلك ان اهل كردفان هم اتهل ترابط واجتماعيات 
وهذا هو حال كردفان الذي عايشته كثيرا)

انا لا يمكنني الحديث عن عبد العزيز- رب اخ لك لم تلده امك


*

----------


## yassirali66

*عزو انسان برغم صغرية سنه الا ان تعامله كبيير ..لا يفرق عزو بين هذا او ذاك لا يفرق بين اللونيات
عزو لا يتعامل مع الناس بلونياتهم  بل يتعامل معهم بانسانيتهم وهذا ما يميزعزو

حقيقه الواحد اتشرف انو يتعرف علي الاخوان ودعوتكم لنا هي بمثابة الذكري
وكتر خيركم وجزاكم الله خيرا
بالنسبه للشعار الذي استلمته الخاص بالدكتور
حقيقه هذا الشعار عندما يراه الاهل سيتغربو له جدا اذ ان هؤلاء الصفوه لم يروا ابنهم فكيف يكرموه
ان كان هذا حال المكريخ والصفوه فالجميع سيصير مريخي
لكم منا كل الشكر


*

----------


## yassirali66

*مهدي بيعمل تست للفنايل التي تكرم بها عزو من اجلة فريق الزعيم



*

----------


## yassirali66

*


ثم جاءت كلمة الاخ اياس
بالجد كنت متمني ان اجلس اطول فتره ممكنه فاليوم عندي مواعيد بالسنتر
حقيقه اول مره اشوف عزو وانا كنت قايلو زول كبير 
وحقيقه انا برحب بيهو مع بقيه الاحباب حسكو تمبول حافظ مهدي
في حاجه احب اقولها ياريت لاعبي المريخ لو يزداد حبهم وترابطهم الاجتماعي
هذا ما سيجعلهم يعشقون المريخ وزبدون مقابل وصدقوني حينها لن ننهزم ابدا
اتمني انو الحاجه دي تصل اللاعبين  لانو حبك لناديك سيعطيك الدافع والولاء ولن ياتي ذلك الا عن طريق الترابط
هذه كلمه قالها  كمال عبد الغني انو احنا حققنا الكاس بترابطنا وبغيرتنا علي الشعار برغم كيد الكائدين
سعيد جدا بوجودكم بيننا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*

ياغالي نورت كردفان
بيتك واهلك ومطرحك وناسك
حقيقه نقولها
شرفت الديار
والله لن ننسي لك تلبية دعوتنا
هو وسام سيعلق علي الصدور
شكرا شكرا شكرا عزو
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ثم جاءت كلمة ود تمبول قائلا:-

*

----------


## yassirali66

*اولا انا اقل قامة من ان اتحدث عن عظمة المريخ وجمهور الصفوه
المريخ مدرسه من المدارس النادره العظيمه
تعرفنا بواستطه الزعيم علي الصفوه داخل وخارج السودان والترابط الذي نشا بيننا برغم بعد المسافات الا انو الواحد بيحس انو الصفوه ديل زي القاعدين في غرفه واحده
*

----------


## yassirali66

*

مثال لذلك الاخ مهدي فقد تكبد مشاق السفر من النهود لماذا؟
لانه صفوي وسمع بتكريم صفوي فلبي النداء وهذا من عظمة المريخ
حقيقه لولا عبد العزيز لما عرفت ياسر ولا اياس برغم من انهم جيراني الا اني لم اعرفهم الا عبر عزو حينما شاركت ببوست المساهمات فتعرفت علي عزو والذي اخبرني بان هنالك ياسر 66 بالابيض
عبد العزيز هو عمله نادره يصعب الحصول عليها..انا ما بقولا قداموا ولا ده اطراء مني لان قلمه يشهد له بذلك عبر كتاباته في جميع المنتديات المريخيه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*

تحدث الاخ مهدي قائلا:-

 زي ما قال حسكو من اين ابدا
انا زاتي ماعارف ابدا من وين؟
ابدا من عبد العزيز الذي عرفت من خلاله جميع الصفوه

لولا المريخ احبابي الصفوه لما كانت هذه الجلسه الكريمه
ولولا عبد العزيز لانه الوحيد الذي سال علي واتصل بي تلفونيا

اخواني الصفويين
ان  هزيمة المريخ تعني لنا معاني كبيره  وانتصاره اكبر
عبد العزيز اعطاني الدافع باعطائي رقمه وعرفني باواب  وعبد العظيم  وحسكو واخرون
التحيه والتقدير للاخوان بالابيض
حقيقه انا من الابيض وللابيض
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*صدقت اخي ارخبيل
فعلا كردفان جاها راجل

*

----------


## yassirali66

*الاخ مهدي من النهود في لحظة التكريم
والله ماعلمانين بمقدمكم الكريم
ولو كنا لاحتفلنا بك
يامهدي الجايات اكتر من الرايحات




*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هذا التوادد والتراحم لا يفعله إلا الاعزاء اولاد عبدالرحمن 

فقد عرفنا عنهم كرم الضيافة ونبل العلاقات الانسانية 

وعبدالعزيز يستاهل كل هذا الكرم والحفاوة  ،،،

السماكم الصفوة بالغ انتم صفوة الصفوة ،،،
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عبدالعزيز نعم الاخ ونعم الصديق 
ورجل إذا تذكرته فقط .. تجده امامك
فأنت اهلا لكل تكريم يا عزو

أما الاخوة في الله والمريخ 
ياسر والطيب واياس
فهذا ديدنهم .. وهذه شيمتهم
وما غريب عليهم هذا الكرم الفياض
ولا نستغرب عليهم هذه الاريحية
لأنها من صميم طبعهم

شكرا .. شكرا .. شكرا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عبدالعزيز نعم الاخ ونعم الصديق 
ورجل إذا تذكرته فقط .. تجده امامك
فأنت اهلا لكل تكريم يا عزو

أما الاخوة في الله والمريخ 

المبتسم دوما .. حسكو
لله درك يار جل

ياسر والطيب واياس
فهذا ديدنهم .. وهذه شيمهم
وما غريب عليهم هذا الكرم الفياض
ولا نستغرب عليهم هذه الاريحية
لأنها من صميم طبعهم

شكرا .. شكرا .. شكرا
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الفنايل التي احضرها عزو لفريق الزعيم الابيض
هديه مقبوله وفي الميزان ياغالي



*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

هذا التوادد والتراحم لا يفعله إلا الاعزاء اولاد عبدالرحمن 

فقد عرفنا عنهم كرم الضيافة ونبل العلاقات الانسانية 

وعبدالعزيز يستاهل كل هذا الكرم والحفاوة  ،،،

السماكم الصفوة بالغ انتم صفوة الصفوة ،،،



جيبو حي
احنا اب سبحه ده زاتو عايزنو يشرفنا بكردفان
ان شاء الله --يارب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

عبدالعزيز نعم الاخ ونعم الصديق 
ورجل إذا تذكرته فقط .. تجده امامك
فأنت اهلا لكل تكريم يا عزو

أما الاخوة في الله والمريخ 

المبتسم دوما .. حسكو
لله درك يار جل

ياسر والطيب واياس
فهذا ديدنهم .. وهذه شيمهم
وما غريب عليهم هذا الكرم الفياض
ولا نستغرب عليهم هذه الاريحية
لأنها من صميم طبعهم

شكرا .. شكرا .. شكرا



شكرا هوبه علي كلماتك الرقيقه
وييييييييييييييينك؟
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

جيبو حي
احنا اب سبحه ده زاتو عايزنو يشرفنا بكردفان
ان شاء الله --يارب



ان شاء الله يا ياسر 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
اعترف بانني عاجز عن ان اصف ما اشعر به الان من غبطة ومن سرور
تكريم عبدالعزيز هو تكريم لكل اسرة المنبر
وعبدالعزيز رجل بوز جبل احد
ما عارف كيف اوصف ولا اكتب كيف
بس اتمني من الله ان يديمكم ذخرا لسودان المريخ واهليكم 
تحياتي اشواقي واحترامي
...




واتمني من الله ان يديمك انت  ذخرا لسودان المريخ شكرا ياغالي
*

----------


## midris3

*من قبيل اعاين في البوست
ارفرش .. امشي واجية 



ووووووووووووووووووووووين الهلوكوست؟ :chirolp_natu:






ولا خايف يضربوة يبقو ليك زي الحمام 
ما يفوت ما يفوت مااااااااااااابفوووت



لمة خير ان شاء الله .. وربنا يجمعكم دايما على الفرح والسرور .. والجاية في مكة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*أها شفت الصور يا عجبكو ............... وين الليلة آواب لسه نايم ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله يعجز اللسان عن نطق الكلام من روعة المدش
تصور كيف يكون الحال لو ماكنت مريخي وانتو اهلي
عزو الانسان الرائع تستاهل كل خير والله وربنا يحفظك 
ياسر 66 واهل كردفان الطيبين انتم اهل الكرم والجود
شكرا شكرا شكرا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*صور جميلة و لمة اجمل يعجز لساني عن التعبير الا بقول حفظكم الله زخرا لسودان المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

أها شفت الصور يا عجبكو ............... وين الليلة آواب لسه نايم ولا شنو



 
والله الصور جميلة يا مهدي شكرا جميعا 


تخريمة 

لكن قلت لي الدجاج كيف تهي تهي :Swaffff:
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ياهم ديل ناس عروس الرمال من ما قمنا عرفناهم اهل الكرم والطيبة ، والله اثلجتم صدورنا بتكريمكم للاخ عزو وهذا التكريم الراقي انا اعتبره تكريم لكل اعضاء المنبر شكراً لكم احبابنا صفوة كردفان
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله حاجة تشرح القلب تكريم من يستحق ممن جبلوا على الكرم 
كردفان لي فيها ذكريات حبيبة الى النفس نادي المريخ و الربع الأول و الشويحات و ودعكيفة و سوق ابجهل و حي القبة و البترول و كريمة و حي فلسطين و عائلة دقق و ناس ابعلامة و ناس الكجيك . . . لهم جمعياً و لصفوتها احر التحايا راجيا ان اتمكن من الرجوع اليها ثانية فالقلب مازال يهفو اليها
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*مابقدر اقول غير 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
اسأل الله ان يحفظكم لنا من كل كدر
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بقدر مااعطيت تستاهل يازعامة 


ماغريبة علي ابناء  كردفان 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله عليكم ياصفوة كردفان الغره ام خيرا بره وجوه
ربنا يديم عليكم نعمة الصحة والعافية وحب المريخ
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*انجازاتهم (مكتمله) 
تمردوا على (أنصاف) الحلول بمهارتهم وجدهم
فصاغوا ( حلولاً) لكل عائق يعترض طريقهم
كل هذا لأنهم مارسوا (انصاف)نزعة النجاح في ذواتهم
وضخوا فيها عبقرية النمو
يزهر ( النجاح) على آثارهم
وينبت في حقول طموحهم كل عمل( مثمر)

جعل همه الابداع
وترك المجال لعمله ليكون المتحدث الرسمي
فكان عمله الأفصح لساناً والأقوى بياناً
سخر امكاناته لنفع الجميع
فعلم أن المنجزون يكتبون أسمائهم في سجلات المجد


...{رابطة شمال كردفان}... 
   


 

أبت الحروف الا أن تنساب
وأبت الأمطار الا أن تهطل
لتراود الأرض عن العطش وتقتفي أثر البساط الأخضر
على مرأى من الشمس لتطل به على النهار
لتأتي مجتمعة لكي وتقول...
ما الذي تفعله بنا؟
أي احساس هذا الذي لا يستوعبه قلب ولا يدركه عقل؟
اي أفكار تتطاير بأجنحة الحلم من رأس هذه المبدعه؟
أي أخ هذا الذي يضرب بعصاه المياه الراكده
فتسير جداول وشلالات ماء؟
أي أخ الذي ينثر الورود في دروبنا؟


أيها الرائع...عبدالعزيز24
نبارك مشرف عام
أزهرت بها كل الدفاتر بحضورك
نبضت القلوب بها 
انتشت الأرواح بعطرك الأخاذ
امتزجت بها بساطة الروح والحروف المفعمة بالرقي 

تطايرت معها أوراق الدهشة من دفاتر أيامنا
هذا هو الرائع عبدالعزيز24 ...




المتفرد .. سفيرالابداع
لا يمكن لمده العاصف أن يتوقف
ولا لأنهاره أن تجف
ولا لشمس ابداعه أن تغرب



أجدد لك المباركه وهنيئاً لنا وجودك بيننا
باختصار...
(عبدالعزيز24) 

 

فيه من الرقي ما يكفي للتصفيق له دائماً؟
مبروك مبروك مبروك
مبروك الــف الــف الــف مبروك
الــف مبروك الــف الــف مبروك الــف
الــف الــف مبروك الــف مبروك الــف الــف
الــف الــف الــف مبروك مبروك الــف الــف الــف
الــف الــف الــف الــف مبروك الــف الــف الــف الــف
الــف الــف الــف مبروك مبروك الــف الــف الــف
الــف الــف مبروك الــف مبروك الــف الــف
الــف مبروك الــف الــف مبروك الــف
مبروك الــف الــف الــف مبروك
الــف مبروك الــف الــف مبروك الــف
الــف الــف مبروك الــف مبروك الــف الــف
الــف الــف الــف مبروك مبروك الــف الــف الــف
الــف الــف الــف الــف مبروك الــف الــف الــف الــف
الــف الــف الــف مبروك مبروك الــف الــف الــف
الــف الــف مبروك الــف مبروك الــف الــف
الــف مبروك الــف الــف مبروك الــف
مبروك الــف الــف الــف مبروك
مبروك مبروك مبروك.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ماذا يقال بعد احرف الذهب ياهشام؟
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*تستاهل اكتر من كده ياعزو يا اصيل يانبيل ياراجل ياضكر 
عزو في راس الرجال 
بتعدا ديمه الاول
وعزو من ثبات قدمو الجبال تتهول
تستاهل والله تستاهل انا فرحان ليك وفرحان بيك لانك رجل نادر ورب العزه

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					





الييييييييييييلا عزو مالك مدرع كده..انت قايل نفسك ماشى كادوقلى ولا شنو؟؟؟:14_6_18[1]:
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*حقيقى والله ياجماعه وشهادتى لله..اى زول من المنتدى سافر الابيض بيشكر فى ياسر واياس..ربنا يمتعكم بالصحه والعافيه ودايما داركم عامرة يارب ويديكم على قدر نيتكم الطيبه ويديم بينا الخوة والاحترام
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الييييييييييييلا عزو مالك مدرع كده..انت قايل نفسك ماشى كادوقلى ولا شنو؟؟؟:14_6_18[1]:





اي اقعدي هبشي كده يا حبوبة لمن يجيك واحد من كادقلي طائر

تخريمة 

مشتاقوووووووووووووووووون يا حبوبة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اي اقعدي هبشي كده يا حبوبة لمن يجيك واحد من كادقلي طائر

تخريمة 

مشتاقوووووووووووووووووون يا حبوبة



انا غايتو ماااااشه تمشى معاى(ما تنطط عيونك كده الابيض ما كادوقلى)..وبعدين انا بطلت اتكلم مع العزابه لكن احتياطى كده(بالكراتيييييييييييين والله:mig001:)
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اي اقعدي هبشي كده يا حبوبة لمن يجيك واحد من كادقلي طائر
 



iههههههههههههههههههه
لأ... خلاص ياعجبكو
لا كادقلي ولا كردفان
الدار امان
صافيه لبن
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

انا غايتو ماااااشه تمشى معاى(ما تنطط عيونك كده الابيض ما كادوقلى)..وبعدين انا بطلت اتكلم مع العزابه لكن احتياطى كده(بالكراتيييييييييييين والله:mig001:)



قلت لي ما بتتكلمي مع منو تهي تهي والله ياما قضيتي مع العزابة الشاردة منهم ديل ايام يا حليل مجد الدين شريف و الغسينابي و دكتورة قنوان و حسن يعقوب هههههههههههه

تخريمة 

خلاث شفتي القعدة عجبتك قلتي ماشة ابييييييييييييييييييييت ما ماشي معاك امشي انتي و الباشا هههههههههههههههه عشان ما اضايقكم :fgf2:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

iههههههههههههههههههه
لأ... خلاص ياعجبكو
لا كادقلي ولا كردفان
الدار امان
صافيه لبن





تسلم يا ياسر و ده املنا فيكم دوما 


تخريمة 

لكن لسه عامل رايح ما وريتني انت ياتو واحد في الصور حدد نفسك و اياس سريع انا راجيك تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*حارفع ليك صوره بها الاسماء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

حارفع ليك صوره بها الاسماء





100% و في الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					





ماشاء الله تبارك الله 00تملوا العين وحالكم زين  00 عين الجلفوط فيها عوووووووووووووود
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					








ماشاء الله عليكم و علي قول ابو لين ربنا يحفظكم من العين بس 


مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور 66 علي الصورة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 
‏البرنسيسه, ‏ميدو1
انت حى؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 
‏البرنسيسه, ‏ميدو1
انت حى؟؟؟؟





ههههههههههههههههههه


يا حليلك يا محمد علي الجماعة قايلنك ميت
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*عزو يستاهل كل  خير  

وانتو ما  بتقصروا  

ومتم لنا  زخرا 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ما شاءالله تبارك الله
تكريم الحبيب عزو تكريم لكل الصفوة
شكرا ياسر شكرا اياس شكرا الطيب
وربنا يخليكم لسودان المريخ
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏مناوي+, ‏اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ‏هشام احمدموسى


شنو الجفا ده يا اياس و الله مشتااااااااااااااااااااااقون وين اراضيك يا راجل
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*






*

----------


## مناوي

*   انها عروس الرمال الغرة ام خيراً جوه وبرة 
انتم اهل الكرم والجود احفاد الطائي 
يعجز اللسان عن القول ،،،،، بس ربنا يسدد 
خطاكم يا ناس عروس الرمال ،، تحديدا : 
الاخوين ياسر 66 واياس 
وتحية خاصة للمحتفي بة 
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*



*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مهدي بيعمل تست للفنايل التي تكرم بها عزو من اجلة فريق الزعيم







الفنايل هدية من المنبر ولجنة التعبئة والجماهير لفريق شبكة الزعيم ...

والتحية للفريق وكل القائمين عليه .. وتمنياتنا له بالتوفيق والمنافسة ...
*

----------


## ابولين

*ما قصرت يا عزو انشاءالله يوم شكرك ما إجي يا رائع 0مع خالص الود وعاطر التحايا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					


الفنايل هدية من المنبر ولجنة التعبئة والجماهير لفريق شبكة الزعيم ...

والتحية للفريق وكل القائمين عليه .. وتمنياتنا له بالتوفيق والمنافسة ...





100% :1 (49):
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					


ياغالي نورت كردفان
بيتك واهلك ومطرحك وناسك
حقيقه نقولها
شرفت الديار
والله لن ننسي لك تلبية دعوتنا
هو وسام سيعلق علي الصدور
شكرا شكرا شكرا عزو




تلبية الدعوة أقل واجب يا غالي ... شكراً لكم جميعاً ... وربنا يقدرنا ونرد ليكم الجميل ...


 بلادي أنا

 بلادي أنا ... بلاد ناسا مواريثم
 في أول شئ ... كتاب الله
 وخيل مشدود ... وسيف مسنون
 حداه درع ...
 تقاقيهم تسرج الليل مع الحيران
 وشيخاً في الخلاوي ورع
 وكم نخلات تهبهب فوق جروف الساب
 وبقرة حلوبة تتضرع ...
 وليها ضرع
 وساقية تصحي الليل مع الفجراوي
 يبكي الليل ويدلق في جداوله دمع
 يخدر في بلادي سلام
 خدرة شاربي موية النيل
 تزرد في البوادي زرع
 بلادي سهول ... بلادي حقول
 بلادي الجنة ... للشافوها
 أو للبرة بيها سمع
 بلادي أنا تكرم الضيف وحتي الطير 
 يجيها جيعان ... من أطراف تقيها شبع
 بلادي الصفقة والطمبور
 بلادي بلاد من التاريخ
 من ترهاقا لي عن ميسنا
 وناسا حنان
 يكفكفوا دمعة الموجوع
 يبدو الغير علي زاتم
 ويذو الزاد ... حتي إن كان مصيرم جوع
 ديل أهلي
 عرب ممزوجة بي دم الزنوج
 الحارة ديل أهلي
 ديل قبيلتي لما دور أفصل
 للبدور فصلي
 أقول بعضي ... إلا فيهم
 تسربوا في مسارب الروح
 بقو كلي !
 أسياد قلبي والإحساس
 وسافر في بحار شوقم زمان عقلي
 محل قبلت ألقاهم معاي
 معاي زي ضلي
 لو ما جيت من زي ديل .. كان أسفاي
 وا وأساتي وا زلي
 تصور كيف يكون الحال
 لو ما كنت سوداني ...
 وأهل الحارة ما أهلي ؟
 تصور كيف ؟
 بلادي أنا

 بلادي أنا ... بلاد ناسا مواريثم
 في أول شئ ... كتاب الله
 وخيل مشدود ... وسيف مسنون
 حداه درع ...
 تقاقيهم تسرج الليل مع الحيران
 وشيخاً في الخلاوي ورع
 وكم نخلات تهبهب فوق جروف الساب
 وبقرة حلوبة تتضرع ...
 وليها ضرع
 وساقية تصحي الليل مع الفجراوي
 يبكي الليل ويدلق في جداوله دمع
 يخدر في بلادي سلام
 خدرة شاربي موية النيل
 تزرد في البوادي زرع
 بلادي سهول ... بلادي حقول
 بلادي الجنة ... للشافوها
 أو للبرة بيها سمع
 بلادي أنا تكرم الضيف وحتي الطير 
 يجيها جيعان ... من أطراف تقيها شبع
 بلادي الصفقة والطمبور
 بلادي بلاد من التاريخ
 من ترهاقا لي عن ميسنا
 وناسا حنان
 يكفكفوا دمعة الموجوع
 يبدو الغير علي زاتم
 ويذو الزاد ... حتي إن كان مصيرم جوع
 ديل أهلي
 عرب ممزوجة بي دم الزنوج
 الحارة ديل أهلي
 ديل قبيلتي لما دور أفصل
 للبدور فصلي
 أقول بعضي ... إلا فيهم
 تسربوا في مسارب الروح
 بقو كلي !
 أسياد قلبي والإحساس
 وسافر في بحار شوقم زمان عقلي
 محل قبلت ألقاهم معاي
 معاي زي ضلي
 لو ما جيت من زي ديل .. كان أسفاي
 وا وأساتي وا زلي
 تصور كيف يكون الحال
 لو ما كنت سوداني ...
 وأهل الحارة ما أهلي ؟
 تصور كيف ؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

من قبيل اعاين في البوست
ارفرش .. امشي واجية 
ووووووووووووووووووووووين الهلوكوست؟ 


ولا خايف يضربوة يبقو ليك زي الحمام 
ما يفوت ما يفوت مااااااااااااابفوووت

لمة خير ان شاء الله .. وربنا يجمعكم دايما على الفرح والسرور .. والجاية في مكة ان شاء الله



بعد ده يا أبو حميد ليبيا فتحت ... تاني كل يومين حتلقونا بي هناك ...
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*هـو شاب رقيق ودود له ألفة .
كلماته تعمــر القلوب . بعيدة عن العيــوب
هــو منبع الطيبة والنقاء . صــافي السريرة فيه العذوبة المتناهية 
وروعــة الإنسان السامي .هـو عطــر الأمــاكن أينمــا حلّ وارتحل
يعطر المــكان والــزمــان .
ولهــذا العطــر عبير وسحر آســر . لايشعر به ولايشم شذاه إلاّ من خبر التميــز
أقتحم المنتــديات المريخية فإقتحم قلــوبنا أخاً عزيزاً غـالياً راقياً
هـو كالشمعة تحترق لِتُضيء المكــان للآخرين
له مجهــودات خــرافية متجدد العطــاء .
هو بكل تأكيد الأخ الغالي آسر القلوب / عبد العزيز 24 ... وفقك الله وسترك تحت كل سماء وفوق كل ارض .وكفاك شر خلقه وشر الثقلين واسعدك في الدارين اللهم آمين . مليون مبروك الرائع دوما وابدا عزو . والشكر أجزله لصفوة كردفان علي هذا التكريم البديع الذي صادف أهله تماما .
*

----------


## بحاري

*عبدالعزيز  ...



استوب   ..   شارة   حمراء   ..


حب   ولاء   ..   انتماء  ..


قلب  ينبض    مريخ  ..


بساطة تغمر  كل  البحار  والمحيطات  ..


طيبة  يتوشح بها  كل   من يلتقيه  ..


احترام  يتدفق  على كل اعضاء  المنبر  


فيمنحنا  الحب  والطمأنينة  والسلام  ..


نادم  هو  من لم يتعرف  عليك  يا عزو  ..


وسيكون  المريخ  أسعدنا  بتكريمك  


فما  قدمته  للزعيم   أعظم وأجل  ..







كلمة  من  جوووووة  :


هنيئا  للزعيم  بالعبدين  :


عبدالعزيز   وعبدالعظيم 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*عزو . . . . . . . عبد العزيز . . . . . . . 24 . . . .  .  و كفى
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
مافي كلام وحقيقة انتو اروع ناس واجمل ناس
وانا كلي سعادة بانضمامي لكم ‘ انهل من منهل صافي واناس مثل العسل حلاوة في كل شئ
لله دركم
وهنيئا لي بكم
ولكم ودي الكبير

*

----------

